# Comuter do not boot



## orsolli (Sep 27, 2008)

I've just bought a MSI P965 Neo motherboard, i bought it as a demo, it was cheap and it shouldent be anything wrong with it, but when i was starting my comuter with new notherboard, new cpu(used), new VGA card and new ram, this happend:
fan started, everything was powerd, even the HDD and cd/dvd rom, but nothing came up on the screen. the reson i know its the Computer that do not boot is that not even the keybord do not works, the CapsLk LED do not light, the mouse is on.


Possible reasons:
 - The main power cable to the mainboard missing the white cable that is the Reserviert cable, and i do not know if thats important-

 - on the brand new VGA card ther is a golden flake that is half, like its cut of, i do not know if its supose to be like that.

have anyone an explination for why my computer do not start?
I do not know of any other possibilities(excuse my language, I'm from Norway. correct me if i write wrong. Thanks)
I'll post pics!


----------



## PC eye (Sep 27, 2008)

How many pins are seen on the main power connector for the power supply you are using there? Your description suggests a 20pin power connector from an old system. 
All new boards require the 20pin plus detachable 4pin plug for the 24pin connector seen on the board itself. 

You also need to see the 4wire 12v cpu feed plugged in near the cpu socket itself if you forgot to do that. That will prevent the system from starting up normally if left unplugged.

The PCI-Express type video card typically sees a recess cut that acts like a divider when inserting down into the slot on the board. That helps to lock it in one way.


----------



## orsolli (Sep 28, 2008)

PC eye said:


> How many pins are seen on the main power connector for the power supply you are using there? Your description suggests a 20pin power connector from an old system.
> All new boards require the 20pin plus detachable 4pin plug for the 24pin connector seen on the board itself.
> 
> You also need to see the 4wire 12v cpu feed plugged in near the cpu socket itself if you forgot to do that. That will prevent the system from starting up normally if left unplugged.
> ...



I have a 24 pin connecter on the motherboard and I have pluged in alle power cables, inklude the 4-pin to the cpu.

what i ment with the VGA card has a half pin, I ment that one of all this small little gold-pins are broken in half. i will post pics when i find my camera battery charge.


----------



## orsolli (Sep 28, 2008)

I got the pictures of the PCI-Express card. its a foggy picture but you may be abel to se its a little light dott.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 28, 2008)

If there was no physical damage to the contacts on the card often the space is omitted on one model while actually seeing an extra contact needed for something on a different one. But with the photos especially the second are a little too blurred to see precisely what you mean.

Should you have any problems with the card simply return it for an exchange while you can. One look at a replacement will show right off if that is something to worry about.


----------



## orsolli (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess its nothing wrong with the PCI-Express video card, i vissited the page were I bought it and the picture show the same little spot of missing gold flake. so i supose its nothing wrong.
Here is the picure that was on the page that i bought it(ebay).its not the same card that i bought.


----------



## orsolli (Sep 28, 2008)

If its not the PCI-Express video card or the power suply, what could it be then?
could it be the BIOS is not installed?


----------



## orsolli (Sep 28, 2008)

I have lokated a new possible error. in the manual of the motherboard, I read that the power suply chould be over 18A on +12V, but my power syply is 15A on +12V. is that very important? Do I have to by a new power suply?


----------



## PsychoRobot (Sep 28, 2008)

what kind of ram did you get.and please list the cpu you got.
i once ordered the wrong ram an my pc did some thing like that


----------



## orsolli (Sep 28, 2008)

PsychoRobot said:


> what kind of ram did you get.and please list the cpu you got.
> i once ordered the wrong ram an my pc did some thing like that



MSI P965 Neo (Intel P965)        -      bought on a computer store as a demo
nVIDIA GeForce 7100GS           -      bought on ebay.com as new
2 X 2GB PC4200 DDR2 533        -      bought on ebay.com as new
Intel Celeron D331 2.66GHZ/256/533  bought on ebay.com as used
400 Watt ATX Power Supply Pentium IV / AMD - bought on ebay.com but got anothr one in tha mail

The power supply I was buying had Output: +3.3V@28A +5V@30A -5V@0.3A +12V@25A -12V@0.8A +5VSB@2A
The power supply I got in the mail had Output: +3.3V@24A +5V@28A -5V@0.8A +12V@15A -12V@1.0A +5VSB@2.5A.
The motherboard requirers that the +12V should be at 18A or more. but this it 15A.


----------



## PsychoRobot (Sep 28, 2008)

.check and make sure the ram is firmly seated in place(with out cracking your mobo)


----------



## PsychoRobot (Sep 28, 2008)

And if the cpu fan is not hooked up it won't boot either
but if you think it is the power supply then try a different.(if they didn't send you what you paid for send it back)


----------



## PC eye (Sep 29, 2008)

PsychoRobot said:


> what kind of ram did you get.and please list the cpu you got.
> i once ordered the wrong ram an my pc did some thing like that


 
And tha's precisely the problem being seen with the 4gb(2x2gb) of DDR2 533 memory for the MSI model board orsolli is running. The specifications show 4 dimm slots for a 4gb max with 533/667/800 1gb dimms.

"Main Memory   •Supports 4 unbuffered DIMM of 1.8 Volt DDR2 SDRAM •Supports up to 4GB 533/667memory size (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 4GB)•Support Dual Channel DDR2 533/677/800MHz and up  *Due to the High Performance Memory design, motherboards or system configurations may or may not operate smoothly at the JEDEC (Joint Electron Device Engineering Council) standard settings (BIOS Default on the motherboard) such as DDR2 voltage, memory speeds and memory timing. Please confirm and adjust your memory setting in the BIOS accordingly for better system stability. *Example: Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 PC6400 operates at 2.0V, 4-4-4-12. 
For more information about specification of high performance memory modules, please check with your Memory Manufactures for more details. "
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P965_Neo-F&class=mb


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 29, 2008)

You got it wrong again PC eye with your link. It supports up to 8GB unless your running DDR2 800 then it supports 2gb.

From your link.
Support Dual channel DDR2 533/667/800 memory interface up to 8GB (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 2GB)

Plus that link is the P965 Neo-F. He said he has the P965 Neo.
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=265#menu


----------



## orsolli (Sep 29, 2008)

*Ram*

My motherbord supports:
Supports four unbuffered DIMM of 1.8 Volt DDR2 SDRAM
Supports 800/677/533 dual channel DDR2 memory architecture

My ram is:
Two 2048MB (2GB) DDR2 
PC4200 533Mhz DDR Memory 
Chip Configuration: 256X64 
Unbuffered, Non Ecc, Non Registered 
High Speed 
240 Gold-Plated Pins, SPD Support

Is this right? does it fit?


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 29, 2008)

It supports up to 8GB running DDR2 533, thats four 2gb sticks. So yes it should support two DDR2 533 2gb sticks. But saying that, there is always some compatibility issues between some memory and some motherboards. There are some Asus boards that flat out dont like OCZ memory. The last couple of years I've just used G Skill memory, it just seems more compatible with different board and chipsets.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 30, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> You got it wrong again PC eye with your link. It supports up to 8GB unless your running DDR2 800 then it supports 2gb.
> 
> From your link.
> Support Dual channel DDR2 533/667/800 memory interface up to 8GB (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 2GB)
> ...


 
I think you either need to get a new pair of glasses or simply your head examined!   "Supports up to 4GB 533/667memory size (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 4GB)•" That shows "4gb" not 8gb! 

The boards sees 4 dimms slots supporting 1gb dimms max! The newer boards since have seen the increase to allow 2gb dimms. The specifications clearly show that only 2gb dimms simply won't work.


----------



## orsolli (Oct 1, 2008)

when I told the Power supply seller about the wrong power supply I got, he said:

hi: 
this power supply is 100% compatible with your system. the plug and 
color layout maybe differently but it will work the same way as the 
connection are all industry standardized. we are selling repalcement power 
supply as stated in the auction. please install the power supply and if 
there is any problem please let us know. 
extra connectors are for upgrade usage, if you do not need it you can leave it out, 
thank you

I will contact the motherboard seller for help.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 1, 2008)

The oroblem you are having there is trying to run 2gb sized dimms on a board that will only run upto 1gb in size. You reach the 4gb max by 4 x 1gb with that model board seeing 4 dimm slots. On a normal post you iwll hear a single short beep when first powering the system up. I'm surprized you are not hearing a series of them for bad ram since the dimms are a mismatch. 

The supply itself seems to be doing it's job since the fans are starting as they normally would while the oversized dimms are preventing the startup from proceeding. If you still doubt that take those out and install a single smaller dimm of the same speed and type.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 1, 2008)

PC eye said:


> I think you either need to get a new pair of glasses or simply your head examined!


 
From the very link you gave.

Support Dual channel DDR2 533/667/800 memory interface up to 8GB (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 2GB)

A review of the board.

Standard chipset support covers up to 8GB of memory running DDR 2 533MHz or 667MHz speeds

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/09/20/review_msi_p965_neo-f/

Support Dual channel DDR2 533/667/800 memory interface up to 8GB (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 2GB) 
http://www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2994&Itemid=40


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 1, 2008)

If you read the specs on intel.com, 1Gb technology is supported for 533/667, but not for 800. So with 800, each module must not be larger than 1GB


----------



## PC eye (Oct 2, 2008)

That's an older model board only allowing for 1gb sized dimms as the largest size despite which speed you choose. "supports up to 4gb 533/667" 

When you see a max of 8gb or 16gb on the newer models out since like AM2+ boards as well as AM2 models for AMD those will take 2gb dimms. That board came out before even seeing 2gb dimms available.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 2, 2008)

This guy has a board with an Intel P965 chipset ... 2GB modules are well supported


----------



## PC eye (Oct 2, 2008)

"4 DIMMs w/ DDR2 533/667 upto 4GB" is right in MSI's product information for that model board. It doesn't matter what chipset is on it since the board simply won't run with 2gb dimms.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 2, 2008)

Like StrangleHold wonders, where the hell do you this information? The specs for his boards very clearly states: Max Memory = 8GB


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 2, 2008)

MSI is one of the worse of having there spec. screwed up on there site. Both are listed on the same link.

Support Dual channel DDR2 533/667/800 memory interface up to 8GB (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 2GB) This one is right.

Supports up to 4GB 533/667memory size (with DDR2 800, memory only up to 4GB) In my opinion this part is wrong. There is no reason to list 533/667 and 800 separate if they are both 4gbs. So its probable a typo.

All the reviews on the board list it as (8gb with DDR2 533 and 667)


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 2, 2008)

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=265#menu

this link also says 8GB, the same does the manual


----------



## orsolli (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you from Norway Tyttebøys... "Ø" is Norwegian.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 2, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> Like StrangleHold wonders, where the hell do you this information? The specs for his boards very clearly states: Max Memory = 8GB


 
That's because you are looking at two different models if you bothered to look. 

The one orsolli is looking at is the P965 Neo F http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P965_Neo-F&class=mb  while you two are staring at the P965 Neo F V2  http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?...t_no=1&cat2_no=170&cat3_no=&prod_no=1275#menu

The V2 model is a revision of the one orsolli was looking at seen in the July 2006 review http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=6&id=1987  lllllllllloooonnnnnngggggg before any 2gb sized where even under consideration for manufacture let alone seen at newegg. You'll also notice there's no F or F V2 following the Neo in the article seen there showing only the first version was out seeing a 4gb max!


----------



## orsolli (Oct 2, 2008)

PC eye said:


> That's because you are looking at two different models if you bothered to look.
> 
> The one orsolli is looking at is the P965 Neo F http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P965_Neo-F&class=mb  while you two are staring at the P965 Neo F V2  http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?...t_no=1&cat2_no=170&cat3_no=&prod_no=1275#menu
> 
> The V2 model is a revision of the one orsolli was looking at seen in the July 2006 review http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=6&id=1987  lllllllllloooonnnnnngggggg before any 2gb sized where even under consideration for manufacture let alone seen at newegg. You'll also notice there's no F or F V2 following the Neo in the article seen there showing only the first version was out seeing a 4gb max!



You got it all wrong. I`m not looking at the P965 Neo F or P965 Neo F V2. I`m lokking at P965 Neo http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=265


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 3, 2008)

orsolli said:


> Are you from Norway Tyttebøys... "Ø" is Norwegian.



Norway is a fine country, but I'm not from there. 




PC eye said:


> ... lllllllllloooonnnnnngggggg before any 2gb sized where even under consideration for manufacture let alone seen at newegg. You'll also notice there's no F or F V2 following the Neo in the article seen there showing only the first version was out seeing a 4gb max!



1) You don't have the correct board. 2) All these boards are based on the P965 chipset, and therefore have support for 2GB modules.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 3, 2008)

PC eye said:


> The V2 model is a revision of the one orsolli was looking at seen in the July 2006 review http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=6&id=1987 lllllllllloooonnnnnngggggg before any 2gb sized where even under consideration for manufacture let alone seen at newegg. You'll also notice there's no F or F V2 following the Neo in the article seen there showing only the first version was out seeing a 4gb max!


 
Means nothing. I have a Gigabyte with a nForce 4 chipset that supports 16gbs. That was out llllllllllllllooooooonnnnnggg before 4gbs sticks were out. But I did noticed you picked the only link that (doesnt) give the memory max amount, was that for a reason? Here is one link. Look at the max memory and it is the non F model http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=265#menu



Get a grip PC eye. Its no wonder you never learn anything because you never admit facts. You will push a mistake in the ground screaming/wiggling/kicking. Will you ever just admit anything and just move on and learn from it?


----------



## orsolli (Oct 3, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> Norway is a fine country, but I'm not from there.



Then why do you have a norwegian letter in your nickname?


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, but you guys don't have monopoly on this letter. We use it too


----------



## orsolli (Oct 3, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> Sorry, but you guys don't have monopoly on this letter. We use it too



and were are you from?


----------



## orsolli (Nov 28, 2008)

I know What I got wrong!

I sendt my motherboard to repair, but instead of trying to repair it they just sendt me a new motherboard, but I got another model, I got a MSI P43 neo3.
the thing is that non of those motherboard could take the prosessor of mine, I've got a celeron D but my motherboard can't take that type of cpu, so I'm gona sell that prosessor and buy a core 2 quad in stead. thanks for the help.


----------

